# Bob Roll Q&A, Shluge & Shmenge?



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

During the Bob Roll Q&A, someone asked the definition of "shmengefest" (pronounced shmen-gee-fest). Bob went on to explain that a shmengefest was a group of riders or race enthusiasts who go up to the mountains and drink for days, then encourage the racers as they pass. A schmenge then I guess would be someone who shouts encouragement to the riders. A shluge is when a shmenge goes bad, and encouragement turns to abuse.
Bob says, Be a shmenge, don't be a shluge"...

Are these real terms?


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

Only if you live in Bob Roll's little world. 

I'm gettting tired of hearing Bob's inane comments during the primetime coverage. I'm either going to start taping the live broadcast or mute the primetime. I can't take him anymore.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

jch2112 said:


> Only if you live in Bob Roll's little world.
> 
> I'm gettting tired of hearing Bob's inane comments during the primetime coverage. I'm either going to start taping the live broadcast or mute the primetime. I can't take him anymore.


man we cyclists are a sorry lot if Bobke is enough to get your goat. I like Bobke. He injects some well-needed humor into what can potentially be a pretty humorless sport. Sure he goes overboard at times, but I think he adds way more than he takes away. Would you rather have Sam Posey?


----------



## jimjo (May 18, 2004)

jch2112 said:


> Only if you live in Bob Roll's little world.
> 
> I'm gettting tired of hearing Bob's inane comments during the primetime coverage. I'm either going to start taping the live broadcast or mute the primetime. I can't take him anymore.


youre just jealous...life is much better when you listen to the little voices i your head


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd rather have Phil and Paul so I guess I'll have to start taping the live broadcast. 

Forgive me for forgetting the forum rules...Don't say anything bad about Lance Armstrong or Bob Roll.


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Sorry, I love the guy.*

I enjoy's his goofy commentary. It's like having him on the barstool next to you while the tour is on the TV.



jch2112 said:


> Only if you live in Bob Roll's little world.
> 
> I'm gettting tired of hearing Bob's inane comments during the primetime coverage. I'm either going to start taping the live broadcast or mute the primetime. I can't take him anymore.


----------



## spyderman (Apr 29, 2002)

*Bobke brings game...*

Yes, he has his own language and ideas. It makes it interesting and fun, otherwise we all should just go watch the bass fishing network...


----------



## jimjo (May 18, 2004)

burpee said:


> I enjoy's his goofy commentary. It's like having him on the barstool next to you while the tour is on the TV.


actually its more like having him under the barstool after hes had a few too many!


----------



## Flav (Jun 24, 2004)

burpee said:


> I enjoy's his goofy commentary. It's like having him on the barstool next to you while the tour is on the TV.


Except that he'd probably knock you off of the stool if you were actually in the bar with him... The guy is a menace with his wild hand gesticulations.


----------



## jimjo (May 18, 2004)

Flav said:


> Except that he'd probably knock you off of the stool if you were actually in the bar with him... The guy is a menace with his wild hand gesticulations.


thats fine just as long as he doesnt spill my beer


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I laughed out loud!

I think Bobke's plan is to see how badly he can freak out Trautwig. Any bets on how long Al is going to last?

It's great to have someone representing cycling who doesn't take themselves so seriously. Notice that when Phil and Paul are there they sometimes play along with Bob. I think they get a kick out of him on a certain level. And they repect him as a piece of American racing history.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*I Love It....*

I think that a "shmengefest" refers to Josh and Stash Shmenge. The famous Polka play'n bike race'n duo from the late 70's and early 80's.
.
Sorry, I make up the bike racing part.
They were charactures from late 70's "Saturday Night Live."
I think that John Candy played one of the parts.
.
Roll is one smart dude,,,,,, I'd love to ride with the man.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

wouldn't that be SCTV?


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bobke actually makes Al's inane comments bareable , I actually look forward to see how much more of an idiot , Bob can make Al look daily .


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Pretty sure it was SNL. 
Eugene Levey played the other brother.
This is why I love to hear Roll. You never know when the truth stops and the BS starts.
I remember when he was on the 7-11 team and they showed up at the TDF for the first time. He was wearing a cowboy hat and a fringe jacket. Of course all the continental reporters swarmed around the strange looking guy in the weird clothes. He proceeded to spin a yarn about how he was raised by hippies who lived in a teepee, just like the American Indians. They all bought the story, and reported it as truth.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Good for laughs*

I think Bob Roll does a good job of not taking himself too seriously, I think we should consider following his example.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*Roll on Bob*

Leave it to Bob to make an SNL (or SCTV) reference that is almost older than a lot of people following the tour this year. I had no clue where the word came from...Bob will keep us on our toes.

Say what you will about the man, but he has been there and done it. Not only that, while doing it, he has probably screwed it up as much and I would have...and still laughs at himself afterwards. Keep the sense of humor Bob, we take cycling way too seriously. Cycling takes itself too seriously.

I thought Davis Phinney was a better technical analyst and was sorry to see him drop out of the Phil and Paul team a while back. But, Bob injects the real world angle and humor that brings it back down to earth. I'd love to ride with him...I'd love to drink with him. Could I sit in a car with him for 8 hours without wanting to strangle him....probably not, but that is different.

Roll on Bobke.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I remember when he used to write a piece for VeloNews. One of them told of his first few months as a Pro in Europe. He was in one of the spring classics where he had crashed so many times, he had taken just about everybody in the pack down except Kelly. Kelly was riding next to him, when he pointed out a cemetary that they were riding past. Kelly told Roll that if he took him down, he'd end up in that cemetary. Roll's comment was...."F%$k you , Kelly. Kelly's comment back was....."I guess that means that you're planning to finish this race."
This story might be all BS, but with Roll, you never know.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

jch2112 said:


> Only if you live in Bob Roll's little world.
> 
> I'm gettting tired of hearing Bob's inane comments during the primetime coverage. I'm either going to start taping the live broadcast or mute the primetime. I can't take him anymore.


I watch the early version with Phil and Paul. No inanity there.

That other dude is as clueless as whatsherboobs was last year. It hurts to see how badly informed he actually is!

I've seen ONE primetime show. WTF are they "dumbing down" the coverage for? If someone's watching the Tour, chances are they know at least A LITTLE about cycling... If not, then ask your local cyclist!

M


----------



## Heron Todd (May 20, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Pretty sure it was SNL.
> Eugene Levey played the other brother.


It was SCTV, Eugene Levy and John Candy weren't on SNL. The Schmenge brothers show was called "The Happy Wanderers." Here is a bit about them from the Second City website:

THE SCHMENGE BROTHERS (John Candy & Eugene Levy) Stan and Yosh Schmenge, The Schmenge Brothers, are a world- class polka band. These Leutonian pop superstars made quite a splash in this country with their 1984 MTV music video "Power to the Punk People (Polka)", which Time called one of the top twenty videos of the year. The miraculous rise-and-fall of The Schmenges is documented in a feature film entitled, The Last Polka, which aired on HBO in 1985.


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Another reference again last night*

I had it backwards, BTW (unless Bob contradicted himself - what are the chances?  ). Shluge is good Shmenge is bad...

Stage 10, they show a clip of some yahoo in a funny hat running alongside Virenque or Mercx as he climbed. Roll gets all excited and says "Now THERE's a shluge! If he was interfering with the rider he would be a shmenge".

Sorry I can't help myself. As someone who tends to invent his own words (does anyone else do that?), I'm getting a kick out of it.


----------



## Heron Todd (May 20, 2002)

burpee said:


> Sorry I can't help myself. As someone who tends to invent his own words (does anyone else do that?), I'm getting a kick out of it.


Only a real scollwicker would invent his own words.


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a Bob fan. My favorite qoute from last years tour - referring to the fans alongside one of the biggest climbs: "It will be a virtual schmegefest of submutant humanoids..."

I just got a copy of his tour guide book. Haven't started reading it yet but skimmed a few sections and its pretty funny. 

The coverage has been great (with the coverage with the exception of the Cutter a-holes). Even Al's been making me smile frome time to time.


----------

